# NORD 2501 NORATLAS



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 22, 2008)

French transport, very similar to the Fairchild C-119.

MANUEL D'UTILISATION
PARTIE PLANCHES

mostly pictures, some text in French.

enjoy reading!

Best Regards

Ron

Just added a brochure to the Noratlas page.


----------

